# Committees



## larryjf (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this but...

Besides committees, what can PCA churches create for running certain ministries within the church?

I can't think of what i am looking for, but i remember it from a while back.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

